

SQL Buddy - Attractive, in-progress, just-released PHPMyAdmin alternative - BSeward
http://www.sqlbuddy.com/

======
BSeward
I'm not affiliated with this project, just caught my eye.

It's not a full-fledged PHPMyAdmin alternative (yet). Interface seems non-
intimidating and immediately usable, so for that it might be handy for basic
MySQL needs.

Not open source. But free for non-commercial use, $25 otherwise. If it
inspires an open source MySQL GUI to think critically about UX then that would
be just great.

~~~
Sujan
Yep, looks promising. Really like that you don't have to configure anything.
Just upload, enter user/pass and works.

------
SwellJoe
Webmin includes a very competent MySQL administrative module (likewise
PostgreSQL), though until we release the new UI, it seems a little clunky
(better than phpMyAdmin, IMNSHO, but still old school web 1.0 style).

Extensive documentation, including screenshots:

<http://doxfer.com/Webmin/MySQLDatabaseServer>

And, for the folks running PostgreSQL, and don't like being in the ghetto
without good GUI tools:

<http://doxfer.com/Webmin/PostgreSQLDatabaseServer>

------
slim
I've done a little SQL console with syntax highlighting fro my own needs.

<http://github.com/slim/bazdig/tree/master>

you need PHP5 and PDO_SQLITE though

------
ahold
phpminadmin is another alternative. one file, many functions, open-source.
<http://phpminadmin.sourceforge.net/phpMinAdmin.php>

~~~
thej
good find.

